# $1,000 ar



## mccown03 (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm an AR newbie and am looking for my first AR. It doesn't need a million rails or features. My budget is $1,000 more or less. Aside from quality, it just needs to be light and optic ready for my Aimpoint T1. I would consider something other than 556 but nothing much larger as I already have a saiga 308.

Light weight, optic ready. What do people here shoot or suggest?


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Build your own.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

Colt le6920


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I love my Windham


----------



## Lsube0555 (Dec 10, 2012)

You can build one and have a lot better parts and rail and stuff, don't waste your money on a lower end colt, but if dead set on buying a factory one, rock river is pretty good but still can put one together in 15 mins with better stuff for 1k


----------



## mccown03 (Jun 19, 2013)

Lsube0555 said:


> You can build one and have a lot better parts and rail and stuff, don't waste your money on a lower end colt, but if dead set on buying a factory one, rock river is pretty good but still can put one together in 15 mins with better stuff for 1k


Thanks for the info I'll start looking online. So probably not a good idea to just swing by academy or a gun store to see what they have?


----------



## Lsube0555 (Dec 10, 2012)

It's not a bad idea, stay away from any that are carbon lowers, not saying they aren't good just have seen some break in certain areas, Wyndham is pretty solid for the money it's pretty much bushmaster, but just going by academy they will most all be similar and basic, and most of the guys there wouldn't be able to answer a ton of questions, chrome lined barrel or melonite finish and so on, if you really don't wanna build one, I would say go by a repeatable gun shop around town and tell them what your looking for.... Also look on buds gun and slick guns for deals


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

My son just got a whyndom and i have to say i was impressed. Full auto bolt carrier. Great fit and finsh. Those guys seem like they're useing the old bushmaster machines right. Have had good luck with dpms abd rock river to. Its almost hard to get a bad ar nowadays if you stick with the main guys or you get a build someone did.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Don't waste your money on a DS Arms rifle. This is from personal experience.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

My Sig M400 has been flawless shooting all types of ammo. There are a ton of different firearms within that price range. Options were pretty limited when I bought mine, but I couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

That question on this site will get you more answers than there are options out there.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

mccown03 said:


> Thanks for the info I'll start looking online. So probably not a good idea to just swing by academy or a gun store to see what they have?


You can swing by for sure. Especially if you are not familiar with the platform. Go hold some, look them over. See what you like about the individual guns. I own a Rock River Arms Operator right now, paid right at $1000 bucks for it at Class 3 Weapons years back. Great gun, so there is nothing wrong with going and buying one off the shelf.

HOWEVER, In my experience, you will end up with a rifle you are happier with if you build your own. Go pick up the guns at the stores, look them over, see what you like. Then go home, and start building your own AR off of what you liked. When you are through putting together your parts list, you will have the exact AR15 that YOU want, for whatever purpose that is. You might spend $800, you might spend $1200. But in the end, it will be the rifle that has everything you liked about a gun all in one. You can't beat that with a stick.

Its easy to build your own, and with the right shopping, you can get good deals to keep your price down. I just helped my buddy back in Georgia build his up, and he spent between $1000-$1100 on his. But its one sweet rifle.


----------



## mccown03 (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone. I'll go try some out and then put one together or go for the colt le6920.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Come over to the dark side 

http://www.ar15.com/forums/f_8/8_Texas.html


----------



## MechAg94 (Dec 15, 2013)

*www.bravocompanyusa.com*
Bravo company makes some good uppers if you want to build. 

Otherwise, I figure Rock River or S&W both make good rifles. I know people who like their Windham rifles also. You get the factor warranty that way also.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

Watch Palmetto State Armory for their sales. You can pick up separate uppers and lowers (Lowers will need to ship to a local FFL for transfer, usually a $25 or so charge from them) and put it together that way. PSA runs sales that get stupid low with their pricing for decent quality stuff. You can get the basic functional gun put together for $600 or so, then customize to your liking with grip, forearm, buttstock, etc.


----------



## pantallica4211 (Sep 6, 2012)

Spikes tactical is also very good.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Just found this on grabagun.com, S&W M&P Sport for $559. Mostly great reviews on it, too. I've bought several guns from them, fast service and shipping.

http://grabagun.com/smith-and-wesson-m-p-15-sport-811036-rifle-5-56-nato-16-inch-30rd-black.html


----------



## pantallica4211 (Sep 6, 2012)

I believe those are the polymer lower ar's? Buy once cry once, a nice AR can be had for under 1k.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

The sport is not a polymer lower. I have one, bought for about that same price locally about 3 years ago. It doesn't have forward assist, or a dust cover. I have had exactly one misfire at about 700 rounds into it, due to me not oiling it up. Currently at about 3K rounds on it. Very accurate for what it is, right at MOA at 100 yards with just about every ammo I've put through it, including the steel case stuff. I swapped the grip for a Magpul MOE, and chopped the front sight gas block down to a low profile block, then replaced the forearm with a free float tube. All the internals are still bone stock, with a little polishing on the trigger.


----------



## sparky2 (Jul 5, 2009)

*bravocompanyusa.com*

I second the bravo company recommendation. Right now they have a special where you get a free BCG with any full upper you buy. Buy that, a lower parts kit, lower receiver from gun show, and buffer tube/spring/stock and you're ready to go. Also check out Pegasus Defense for your lpk, they have some decent priced combos with nice geissele triggers.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

If i was buying one in that price range I would get a Daniel Defense DDM4 V-7lw
It is a little more than 1k but a hell of a rifle and very light weight.


----------



## mccown03 (Jun 19, 2013)

Bought a Colt 6720 for under a grand. Very happy with it. Will post pics when I get to my computer tomorrow.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/95...in-9-twist-nickel-boron-bolt-carrier-assembly

$500 for everything you need, less a rear sight or optic and a stripped lower. Stripped lowers can be had for under $50 if you look around. If I didn't have 3 in the safe already, I'd order one.


----------



## mccown03 (Jun 19, 2013)

Sorry for the delay. But here it is, Colt 6720 along with my Saiga 308 and Sig p226 tacops. I was dead set on a leupold vxr 1x4 but convinced myself that for the purpose of this gun, a Nikon P223 3x32 will work. The only modifications this rifle will ever see is the addition of the scope and removal of the MBUIS.


----------

